# Webos 3.0.5



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Watchya gonna do with that?


----------



## hypermetalsonic (Aug 25, 2011)

Does all this mean something?? :\


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

It's a leaked version of the next version of webOS.


----------



## asphyxiate (Oct 13, 2011)

hypermetalsonic said:


> Does all this mean something?? :\


Yes. He/She/It is showing us that HP WebOS v3.0.5 is supposedly installed on He/She/It's Touchpad.


----------



## hypermetalsonic (Aug 25, 2011)

Ohhh... didn't think anyone would ever be excited over a webOS update?


----------



## elmerohueso (Oct 14, 2011)

hypermetalsonic said:


> Ohhh... didn't think anyone would ever be excited over a webOS update?


Which is why he/she/it had to use a catchy/unique thread title.


----------



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

elmerohueso said:


> Which is why he/she/it had to use a catchy/unique thread title.


He for future reference


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

I like webOS so haters can gtfo.


----------



## 12paq (Aug 10, 2011)

scrizz said:


> I like webOS so haters can gtfo.


 +1


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

scrizz said:


> I like webOS so haters can gtfo.


What he said.


----------



## DeadVim (Aug 29, 2011)

If it fixes the numerous issues I've had since I was assaulted by 3.0.4 then it will be welcome here also.

I've tried doctoring to 3.0.4 and I swear the thing runs worse than 3.0.2 for me.

The fact that it's out there and support is still happening is the best aspect of this regardless of which OS you prefer.


----------



## ramircat (Nov 11, 2011)

Excited to see that webos is still active. Is there anything you can tell us about what's new/improved on this update? I compared the app version #`s from my touchpad and it seems like many have version #s higher than 3.0.5. Very curious to see what's in store!


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

DeadVim said:


> If it fixes the numerous issues I've had since I was assaulted by 3.0.4 then it will be welcome here also.
> 
> I've tried doctoring to 3.0.4 and I swear the thing runs worse than 3.0.2 for me.
> 
> The fact that it's out there and support is still happening is the best aspect of this regardless of which OS you prefer.


What issues have you been experiencing with 3.0.4? Its been better than 3.0.2 for me, generally faster and more responsive.


----------



## Broxriggar (Oct 14, 2011)

when is this update supposedly going to be available


----------



## fgdn17 (Aug 28, 2011)

DeadVim said:


> If it fixes the numerous issues I've had since I was assaulted by 3.0.4 then it will be welcome here also.
> 
> I've tried doctoring to 3.0.4 and I swear the thing runs worse than 3.0.2 for me.
> 
> The fact that it's out there and support is still happening is the best aspect of this regardless of which OS you prefer.


3.0.4 works fine for me..and really faster than 3.0.2

bet you didn't follow this and do all the patches/updates...

http://forums.precentral.net/hp-touchpad/293028-new-touchpad-heres-your-get-started-guide.html


----------



## starwood (Oct 9, 2011)

For those who are interested, here is a download link to the 3.0.5 RC1 ROM

3.0.5 RC1 Build671 ROM


----------

